# Tape measure skills



## lumber jock

Check this out. This guys are pretty awesome.


----------



## sofalinux

What the...


----------



## Gene Howe

....and most times, I can't even find mine.


----------



## nblumert

For some reason, it just doesn't look real. I don't know what it is, but not sure I believe it.
Nick


----------



## sofalinux

I thought it looked real. But if you look at the other videos that are linked to that site you will see some REAL fake stuff.


----------



## cristal1290

Nice one )


----------



## Skwerly

ROFL! Wow! Those guys know their way around a tape measure!


----------



## bb71

It could be done in reverse.


----------



## mdntrdr

Could also be titled............How to ruin a good tape!

At 30 bucks a shot I dont think I'll be practicing that! :no:


----------

